# Sand Widow



## panic in paradise (Mar 10, 2010)

excellent, musky, herbal, bright flavor. very unique intense aroma, peppery,  bright, myrrh like or something smell.

amazing smoke, it would be tough to decide between this, and maybe flo.

the type of buzz you could clean the house for 2 hours, or watch a movie, go on a hike, and roll in the grass. very comforting feeling. was effective at treating inflamation, and chest pain.

after being up all night in pain, a regular joint at 5pm was very refreshing, releiving, and helped me gather my thoughts for the evening.

im guessing haze x white widow, and maybe a skunk indica some where?

about the flo, i think i would chose it rather then sand widow, but would get SW again if possible.

A+


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice smoke report. Any pics? How a bout info on what you used to grow.....or maybe just some bud porn! TY.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 10, 2010)

man, no pics, i grabbed some clones, and a few random g's. 

it was white, and a kahki/sandy color. it was very shapley, and squishy but retained its shape. using my hands and not scissors, the bud peeled apart like cotton, stretched appart.

they had it at my caregivers, and theyd be crazy not to keep it on the shelf, but i dont go often enough.... as its a 4 hour total drive, but when i do, im looking for that and the hash. maybe the mother in law will pick some up, and some macros hahah.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never heard of this one...any idea who's genetics they are? (not the Flo I know thats DJ's)


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 12, 2010)

no, i wish, i got the last G at the caregivers, i hoarded that gram for a week, smoking everything else mostly, with good rips of that here and there, before potting, cutting, w/e work that needed to be done.

if you do find any genetics info, please pot 'em!


----------

